# Edge is missing A/V OUT like I had on Series3-HD-DVR 5



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

Bought Edge for cable before Series3 dies but problem NO A/V Out.
We save Video n Audio of movies onto DVD recorder with 3 cable A/V.
So now are NO Tivo supporting A/V Out anymore?
I see jack for Digital Audio (Optical) but think only audio.
Anyone know of a solution for this?


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

Holy Moly!

Welcome to 2004!

You realize that you're downgrading your HD Channels by converting them to non-HD DVD?

It really is time to just get a large Hard Drive and save the files to playback with a capable player. Something like Kodi.

Or, you can undoubtedly find an HDMI>Composite Video convertor.

You may get higher resolution video by just pointing your phone camera at the TV screen...

-KP


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

_*Edit: I was writing this before kpeters59 posted his succinct reply which stated everything mine does. I'll leave mine up anyway.*_

I would think, but haven't checked, that there are HDMI converters to composite video. I have an HDMI to component converter that I used to use on a TV with only one HDMI in.

Does your DVD recorder have component in?

Another option is transfer the video files to PC, convert, then burn to DVD. But at this point in time many are just putting the raw files on a hard drive or NAS/server and playing them that way. Unless all of your TVs and equipment are standard def, it might pay to go in that direction.

Some standalone little boxes will play the HD files from an attached hard drive and output to the TV. Some will play files off the network. I have one that will play ripped DVDs from either folders or an iso, complete with menus, etc. Perhaps newer TVs can play files off the network, don't know, all of mine are older. I know (some) newer ones will play video from an attached portable drive.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

KP
Thanks for that input. The Edge only has 1 output so would I also need the ability to split it 2 outputs?
Lee


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

johnbrown44 said:


> _*Edit: I was writing this before kpeters59 posted his succinct reply which stated everything mine does. I'll leave mine up anyway.*_
> 
> I would think, but haven't checked, that there are HDMI converters to composite video. I have an HDMI to component converter that I used to use on a TV with only one HDMI in.
> 
> ...


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

johnbrown44
I do not think it is HDMI In. Think HDMI Out.
Lee


----------



## kpeters59 (Jun 19, 2007)

You missed the most relevant part of my post?

Let us know if you find anything that accomplishes your goal.

-KP


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

It is had to get my Wife to change. We still have many VCR but do not play anymore.
I think I will try
HDMI to RCA Converter, HDMI to Composite Video Audio Converter Adapter, HDMI to AV, Supports PAL/NTSC for PS4, Xbox, Switch, TV Stick, Roku, Blu-Ray, DVD Player,
$15 on Amazon

Lee


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

kpeters59 said:


> You missed the most relevant part of my post?
> 
> Let us know if you find anything that accomplishes your goal.
> 
> -KP


I ordered these two items. Tivo hdmi out Dual hdmi 1 to TV 1 to RCA converter RCA converter to DVD Recorder.
Will advise if it works.
Lee









Update 4-10-21 the eSynic Hdmi to RCA did not work
I ordered 
https://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B00V2ULFAQ/ezvid02-20
Tendak HDMI to Composite 3RCA AV S-Video R/L Audio Vdieo Converter Adapter Upscaler Support 720P/1080P with RCA/S-Video Cable for PC Laptop Xbox PS3 TV STB VHS VCR Camera Blue-Ray DVD


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

lmh324 said:


> It is had to get my Wife to change. We still have many VCR but do not play anymore.
> Lee


 I know exactly what you mean. That is what led me to Tivo. (less than 1 year owner) I wanted a "one-stop-shopping" setup, where the wife didn't have to switch inputs and learn 3 or 4 remotes.

The Edge comes close to that, in that it you can tune, watch, record, and playback TV, and I now have her using youtube (and Netflix when we had that) with it. She hasn't mastered changing the input to play rented DVDs from Redbox, due to the rarity of us renting them, and because I usually rip them to the NAS for later viewing via Patriot Box Office (like Roku) at our convenience anyway.

I can use Plex with the Edge to play most of my recorded home videos. Roamio plays them natively without Plex,(after transfer) but I only have one of those.



lmh324 said:


> We save Video n Audio of movies onto DVD recorder


This would be a dealbreaker for me, the real-time transfer of the recorded shows. You can download a one hour HD show from Tivo to PC in a minute or so, if you have the Gigabit speed, as the Edge does. Not sure which series got that. Even at 100Mbit, you can batch transfer and walk away.


----------



## johnbrown44 (May 11, 2015)

kpeters59 said:


> Holy Moly!
> 
> Welcome to 2004!...
> You may get higher resolution video by just pointing your phone camera at the TV screen...
> ...


While HD is nice, I have found a well done SD DVD in 16:9 perfectly adequate for these old eyes, and apparently tens of millions of others have also, judging by the scarcity of Bluray vs SD DVDs and players. I just don't think HD/Bluray was enough "better" than SD for the majority of people. Can't discount failing eyesight among us oldsters as a factor as well.



Spoiler: Long winded, bit off topic, old man rant



Not to mention the quality of many SD shows isn't even DVD quality. Horrible compression and motion artifacts. Others are quite good.

When I rent DVDs, I usually opt for the SD version, for the reasons mentioned above, and also it takes forever to rip/download the oftentimes ~40GB on a typical Bluray. (I rip to time shift, then delete, not to steal or build a collection of movies I will probably never watch again)

I also think that the prediction of the death of DVD media is a bit premature. A trip to your local library's media room is evidence of that. Not everyone is enamored with the push to streaming. Many like to have possession of the media, be it on a disc or hard drive, and they deprive us of that at their financial peril. Many won't go to streaming. If it's streaming only or nothing, there are a lot of good books to read. Real books, not Kindle.

Now, if they allowed recording of streaming video, that would change things. But it seems that not many do, and the ones that do have a time limit or some ridiculously high fee attached.

So it seems the content owners are finally (almost) achieving what they have have wanted since the 1st home VCRs were invented, and that is to disallow recording, or charge for it.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

Update from Lee and Request for help as to why ghost images around it .
The 4-10 Tendak HDMI to Composite 3 RCA AV S-Video
S-Video does nothing.
The RCA has ghost images around it & not acceptable.
Below is via Converter. What can be wrong?
I tried TV Aspect 4:3 & 16:9 & both have problem







Below is Not going thru converter








The old Tivo Series 3 RCA AV to the DVD Recorder worked find.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lmh324 said:


> Update from Lee and Request for help as to why ghost images around it .
> The 4-10 Tendak HDMI to Composite 3 RCA AV S-Video
> S-Video does nothing.
> The RCA has ghost images around it & not acceptable.
> ...


That looks to be a flat-panel television. If it doesn't have HDMI it should have Component - use that. Better than composite. You'll need to return your converter and get one.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

ihvetunari
The TV does not have AV or S-Video, it has HDMI.
You indicate 'You'll need to return your converter and get one.'
What should I Get one of??
My goal is to have input to a DVD Recorder so Movies & or programs from TIVO can be saved.
Lee


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lmh324 said:


> ihvetunari
> The TV does not have AV or S-Video, it has HDMI.
> You indicate 'You'll need to return your converter and get one.'
> What should I Get one of??
> ...


Crap, sorry, I misunderstood. Thought you needed something to convert the signal for your TV.

Frankly, you're going about this the long way round. Any digital to analogue conversion, including using the thing you bought, introduces risk of ghosting and other abnormalities. The best way would be to read up on PyTivo and use that to download shows to your PC and burn DVDs from your PC. pyTivo Desktop

Otherwise, I'd leave the Series 3 running - transfer shows from the Edge to the S3 and then use the S3 to record onto the DVD player using it's built-in analogue output. If the S3 ever dies, Premieres and full-size Roamios (Pro and Plus only) offer analogue output.

If the Edge is still in the return window, the easiest way would be to return the Edge and get a Roamio Plus or Pro - it is newer, but still old enough to be easy to repair, and it has RCA A/V output built in like the S3 did.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

lhvetinari said:


> Crap, sorry, I misunderstood. Thought you needed something to convert the signal for your TV.
> 
> Frankly, you're going about this the long way round. Any digital to analogue conversion, including using the thing you bought, introduces risk of ghosting and other abnormalities. The best way would be to read up on PyTivo and use that to download shows to your PC and burn DVDs from your PC. pyTivo Desktop
> 
> ...


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

ihvetunari:
Maybe I will just return Edge & wait for Series 3 to die.
Roamio Plus or Pro are only used on Amazon.
Are there companies that will repair say the Series 3?

My 100Mpbs is in the office then Via AC internet to TV at much lower speed.
Lee


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

Update 4-14 The pytivodesktop.com works great to go from Edge to PC. Had to update driver to be able to view .tivo file format in WMP
Now to burn to DVD.
VideoReDo MPEG Video Editor has been listed but looks like over kill & nothing on site about .tivo file format.
Anyone have other suggestions on Burning to DVD?
Thanks in advance for any help.
Lee


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

lmh324 said:


> Update 4-14 The pytivodesktop.com works great to go from Edge to PC. Had to update driver to be able to view .tivo file format in WMP
> Now to burn to DVD.
> VideoReDo MPEG Video Editor has been listed but looks like over kill & nothing on site about .tivo file format.
> Anyone have other suggestions on Burning to DVD?
> ...


VideoReDo is a bit expensive, but it's well-supported, and well liked by forum members. Hell, one of the admin dudes here works on it. It'll do what you need it to.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

lhvetinari said:


> VideoReDo is a bit expensive, but it's well-supported, and well liked by forum members. Hell, one of the admin dudes here works on it. It'll do what you need it to.


What product works my Needs?
*Plus* *TVSuite
Version 6* *VideoReDo
Pro*


----------



## lhvetinari (Jun 24, 2019)

TVsuite6 will do it, there's a free trial to make sure it all works before you buy. Use that.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lmh324 said:


> What product works my Needs?
> *Plus* *TVSuite
> Version 6* *VideoReDo
> Pro*


You need TVSuite v6.

Plus doesn't have DVD feature and Pro is overkill.

You can do a trial to make sure it does what you need. Also to read .tivo files you'll need to install TiVo Desktop or pyTivo Desktop with the "Install DirectShow filter" option checked in the installer. VideoReDo uses that to decrypt .tivo files.


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

Lee's update and stopping further attempts
TVSuite v6 failed on a Dr Jerimiah in that it only did the intro & NOT the Talk.
Tried another converter but almost OK but to Jerky .
Other converters takes 1+ hrs. to convert.
Wife is not interested in these steps.
So will continue on Series 3 until it fails but Keep the Edge as the SKIP is a big +++


----------



## lmh324 (Apr 3, 2021)

Sent Tivo Edge back.
Found a Refurbish Company that does Series 3.
So when fails will use them.
Wife needs A/V out.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

lmh324 said:


> Bought Edge for cable before Series3 dies but problem NO A/V Out.
> We save Video n Audio of movies onto DVD recorder with 3 cable A/V.
> So now are NO Tivo supporting A/V Out anymore?
> I see jack for Digital Audio (Optical) but think only audio.
> Anyone know of a solution for this?


Amazon sells an (hdmi) to (hdmi + composite) adapter. It costs about $30. You will be able to send the HDMI output to your television and the composite output to your DVD recorder. The only issue is that if you set the TiVo video on 'auto', it will display 720P, so change that setting to 1080p and everything will be fine.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

lmh324 said:


> I ordered these two items. Tivo hdmi out Dual hdmi 1 to TV 1 to RCA converter RCA converter to DVD Recorder.
> Will advise if it works.
> Lee
> View attachment 58836
> ...


Not necessary. You can do it all with one device on Amazon. HDMI to HDMI+Composite adapter. Works great.


----------

